# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Ali Fuat Cebesoy Ve Hayatı

## veli

1340796006_200002.jpg

Ali Fuat Cebesoy 1882 yılında İstanbul da dünyaya geldi.Babası İsmail Fazıl Paşanın gönülsüz tavrına karşın girdiği Harp Okulunda Mustafa Kemal İle aynı sınıfa düşmesi kaderin bir cilvesiydi adeta. 
Cebesoy Trablusgarp savaşı başlar başlamaz oraya ilk gidenler arasındaydı. Balkan Savaşı sırasında Karadağ'da, Yanya Kalesinde, Pista ve Pisani muharebelerinde, 1. Dünya Savaşının başında tümen komutanı olarak katıldığı Kanal Hareketinde, büyük başarılar gösterdi.
Sivas Kongresi sonrasında Ali Fuat Cebesoy, Umum Kuvayı Milliye komutanı olarak görevlendirildi. Kendisini çekemeyenler Çerkez Ethemi kullanarak Ali Fuat Cebesoyu suçladılar. Ve daha sonra bu suçlamanın doğru olmadığı belgelerle kanıtlandı ve Ankara'ya çağrılarak Moskova Büyükelçiliğine atandı
Mustafa Kemal'in verdiği emirleri yerine getirmekle sorumlu olduğu bu zor görevi başarıyla yürüttü ve 10 Mayıs 1921'de Ankara'ya dönerek Mecliste siyasi çalışmalarına başladı. Müdafaa-i Hukuk Cemiyeti başkanlığını yaptı. 1925'te Terakkiperver Cumhuriyet Fırkasının kurucuları arasında yer aldı. Ertesi yıl (1926) İzmir Suikasti dolayısıyla Ali Fuat Paşa da tutuklandı, yargılandı ve beraat etti. Cebesoy'un ikinci dönem siyasi hayatı İnönü'nün Cumhurbaşkanlığı yıllarında başladı. Milletvekili olarak tekrar Meclise girdikten sonra Bayındırlık Bakanlığı (1939-1943) ve bir ara TBMM Başkanlığı da (1947-1950) yaptı. 1968 yılında öldü.

----------

